# EPA sets new low standard for sanitation



## Radstev (Oct 6, 2011)

Unfireable govt. workers defecating in hallways. 
http://news.investors.com/politics-...ina-mccarthy-epa-regulations-hallway-poop.htm

"But now it turns out Empress Gina McCarthy and her unfettered EPA regulation empire have encountered an environmental problem of their very own. And it stinks. Really.

Someone or someones has taken to defecating in EPA office hallways.

Yes, it's gross. But also hilariously karmic for environmental enforcers.

If this happened in a private business, government regulators would descend in funny rubber suits, ribbon off the contaminated ares and remove the unauthorized waste disposal for further analysis."


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Interesting 

...........................


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Guess this is the EPA's answer to "Going Postal"! lol


----------

